# pain in the oblique area



## pastepotpete (Sep 17, 2016)

right side of the obliques been having this pain for years and weakness in my olbiques i'm taking some Chinese herbs as of right now ..the herbs are def.better than a muscle relaxer or Motrin ..its(the chineese herbs and the hydrocodine  ) are  telling my body "im not in pain" when i am .. I don't know what I need... maybe a massage therapist that will take my insurance, it would be a lot of paperwork involved ...and physical therapist ! as far as physical therapists go , she kicked me out of my clinic don't want to get into it ( she was like around the block from me and she gave messages and adjustments)after that i went to another physical therapist that was further away but he didn't want to do adjustment on me he didn't want to give me a massage give me wouldnt even give me ultra sound i had to beg for the tens machine which i have at home as well and they were giving other people massages and stretches but I guess they put my case down as " Minor" anywayz ... my right side abdominl obilquess area runs down along from the armpit along the side hurts !when i raise my right arm up and down it feels weak I can barely do my activities I was wondering if anybody knows any kind of yoga or any exercises or weight lifting excersize that would be benificial ,anything you can think of !... something to relieve  side abdominal tension i dont except anyone to cure me over the internet just to help relieve it  or any supplements that I could take ...BTW I think I need another MRI .
The interns dont want to inject there because they  said its too close to the lungs and they said "could risk killing me "the doctor who isnt a intern has injected there but he is there like once every 3 months ;yeah its ridiculous 

edited: okay i dont think i gave you guys enough information.. the thing is .. i could go for like months without pain there and then once i get it ,then get pain stays there for months its triggered by stress like a small argument with my mom when i visit here , a long time ago hurt myself with dumbells in the gym like 8 years ago and its like a bad sore that keeps turning up ... my old physical therapist thinks its more of a latimus dorsi tear but the pain management doctor thinks its a oblique tear .. i live in long island ny nassau county i was hoping someone could recommend another pain managment doctor other than this guy dr. Hadi i use to have Fishman as a doctor like 5 years ago  but its like she fell off the face of the earth i cant find her i heard she moved to garden city ny but i no idea f***ing where 




-swiming help and pullups help  but not much
i weight train regularly i eat healthy well i just stated eating healthy for 3 month now

i tried atleast three  physcial therapists  but the excersizes they give me are just useless i was hoping you guys could come up with something better


and i just want to say hello to everyone im new and this is my first post


----------



## stonetag (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm not sure what to say really, except why don't you get it fixed through a specialist instead of a pain management Dr., I thought they were for more chronic pain, and handing out drugs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2016)

I think it's possible you are being a bit of a hypochondriac here. A pain management doctor isn't gonna do shit to heal you. Go see a sports medicine doctor or a physical therapist.

Maybe you just need a good poop.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 17, 2016)

^^^^^^ Maybe you should work on strengthening your core. It sounds like you are letting yourself be consumed by this.... There is going to come a point in the process where you are going to have to make a decision to be better, or not... I hope you haven't chosen the later.... I worked with clients for years who seemed to have an ominous cloud of negativity and defeat... If you keep on with this negativity, it will be impossible to overcome. I would recommend getting more active physically. And like the fellas said, if it IS really that bad, go see a specialist and do whatever program they tell you to do. And do it with a smile. Stay off drugs.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 17, 2016)

Congratulations on the baby,
Have you picked a name yet.....


----------



## automatondan (Sep 17, 2016)

TriniJuice said:


> Congratulations on the baby,
> Have you picked a name yet.....



Haha thanks Trini, we have not decided on a name yet, but we have contemplated calling him Danger.


----------



## pastepotpete (Sep 26, 2016)

the only meds that really help are nerve pain meds and unfortuantely im out of them and i wont get a refill until the fifth this sucks ! but yeah i agree with some of the stuff posted, weeks ago the pain was like 8 or 9 and i was so weak i couldnt even brush my teeth with my right arm or shave some of you may say "shave with the left arm "but i find that kind of hard to do and i dont want cut myself either

its(the pain ) like down to a 4-5  and its not as weak as it use to be but im weak

but thanks for the responses


----------



## pastepotpete (Nov 19, 2016)

that is true i may be a bit of a hypochondriac but if the pain is eight and half or nine and a half that really sucks but if its only a 3 or 4 pain .. i mean like , dude, that like still kind of sucks im sorry


----------



## pastepotpete (Nov 19, 2016)

ab excersizes " care to elaborate? i mean which are best for healing 

yeah as far as staying off the pills i dont have that option because the only pills have are over the counter pills i used all the prescribited ones up and im not do for a refill in weeks


----------



## pastepotpete (Dec 16, 2016)

:this is a deleted post :

sorry


----------



## pastepotpete (Apr 11, 2017)

hey guys i am very sorry to bump this thread i have been diagnosed with fibromylgia and you guys are a good crew nice forum and nice people i dont feel man in my abs anymore not like before when it was so bad i couldnt clean myself i couldnt barely shave i couldnt brush my teeth my abs feel much better from doing what 

the guy with wolverine avatar suggested ab workout and watching my diet i dont feel bad in my right oblique and i want to keep it that way and yeah not so much stress and yelling with parents and stuff i live alone and though i dont really have a bank account anymore from moving out of parents house it was worth it because i feel healthy and sex life my physical body whole nine yards .. newyork long island is very hard place to feel relaxed and not let fibromylgia get to you


----------

